# Kikuichi Performance TKC vs. Kikuichi Elite Carbon Gyuto



## macrakis (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm looking to step up from my good French carbon 10" chef's knife for everyday kitchen use (mostly European cooking). Though the hammered Damascus blades are beautiful, I am looking just for function here....

I'm considering the Kikuichi Performance TKC and the Kikuichi Elite Carbon Gyuto and it's not clear what the relative advantages and disadvantages of the two are, other of course than the fact that the TKC rusts less easily. I am a little chary of getting a Japanese carbon blade -- I did have one get a pit on the edge where I hadn't wiped off a drop of water for an hour or so.... Now I know, but still.

Thoughts?


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 19, 2013)

Having used knives from both lines, I would definitely go with the tkc, and actually have two tkc gyutos in my work kit. One 270mm and the other at 210mm. They get nearly carbon sharp, actually sharper than some carbon I've used, hold an edge extremely well, and have barely taken a patina even with heavy daily use. Oh, and welcome . The family shot of the work gyutos.





I just realized that I have no carbon gyutos anymore and don't really find myself missing them. Though I do want to add a 270mm Sakai yusuke gyuto to the collection. I love what they do with white steel.


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 19, 2013)

Oops. Just remembered I have a 240mm misono swede off to Dave for a re-handle. I lied... That knife I do miss.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 19, 2013)

The Kikuichi is a nice knife. The TKC is it's equal or better in every way except for the profile is a bit more curvacious and decent carbon steel just sharpens easier. An less expensive alternative to the TKC is the CarboNEXT. It's hard to say whether they are the same knife but they perform very similarly.


----------



## ChefOnAWire (Jan 20, 2013)

I use a Kikuichi warikomi damascus 240 and a Kikuichi carbon elite 210 everyday and have had no issues with either. The carbon elite does take on patina very fast but is not as reactive as my friends white carbon knives from Konosuke. The warikomi is the swedish semi-stainless and is very forgiving when is comes to rust. In a rush last week I left it sit after slicing duck breast, when I remembered and picked up the knife expecting the worst there was nothing wrong with it. Both are good knives but if you want to get into carbon the carbon elite is a good place to start, very light, very thin, very simple to sharpen and easy on the wallet.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the TKC has gotten expensive...you can dang near buy two Carbonext.


----------

